# Creative Or F&D



## *kinnu* (Jun 2, 2012)

Confused between These Models 


creative sbs a520 

*compushop.in/image/cache/data/Components/Speaker/creative-sbs-a520-500x500.jpg

 And 

F&D F-3000U Speakers

*images03.olx.in/ui/18/04/18/1330176249_222929618_1-Pictures-of--FD-Fenda-Audio-Model-F3000U.jpg


Mainly Using For watching Movies Which Is the best buy ​


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 2, 2012)

Budget?


----------



## *kinnu* (Jun 2, 2012)

budget is 3.5k


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 10, 2012)

Both are good.


----------



## hitesh (Mar 2, 2013)

Which one is better among these 2 ?
Priority - games,movies


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 2, 2013)

If u are planning to use it with your PC,opt for creative.Although F & D isn't bad either,it doesn't come with the necessary cables for connecting it to a PC in 5.1 surround mode.Therefore you'll not be able to experience true 5.1 surround sound in games/movies if you go for F3000U-it is only suitable for devices such as DVD players which feature 6 individual connectors for 5.1 audio(pcs however require only 3 connectors,which afaik f3000u doesn't have).


----------



## hitesh (Mar 2, 2013)

@quicky008  Thanks a ton for the info man ! That's some valuable info.
If I opt for the creative one, would I be able to use it to its full potential ?


----------



## baiju (Mar 2, 2013)

Cables should not be the determining criteria. Look for sound quality. The cables hardly costs 30Rs from local elctronics stores. What you need is just three 3.5 mm to 2RCA cable. Plug the 3.5 mm pin to PC and RCA pins to the amp.

3.5mm RCA cable | eBay


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 3, 2013)

hitesh said:


> @quicky008  Thanks a ton for the info man ! That's some valuable info.
> If I opt for the creative one, would I be able to use it to its full potential ?



To obtain the best quality audio from these speakers,you'll need to use a good sound card-whats the make and model of the one that you're currently using?Is it a discrete sound card or your motherboard's integrated audio chipset?

@Baiju-you do have a point there but I've never used such cables myself and so I'm not sure whether using them will do the trick or not-therefore if the op decides to go for F3000U,I'd suggest him to do so at his own risk.


----------



## hitesh (Mar 3, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> To obtain the best quality audio from these speakers,you'll need to use a good sound card-whats the make and model of the one that you're currently using?Is it a discrete sound card or your motherboard's integrated audio chipset?



Oops, I didn't asked properly 
If I opt for the creative one, would I be able to use it to its full potential _when used with TV_ ? 
How did I missed that ?


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 3, 2013)

No,most televisions don't feature 5.1 channel audio output.


----------

